# stopping a service



## balanga (Jul 31, 2017)

I want to stop a running service (svnserve in this case) but when I run
`service svnserve stop` I get

```
Stopping svnserve
kill: 21415: Operation not permitted
```

I did try to use the 'force' option but that didn't work.

I'm running as root via ssh into a jail. Can anyone suggest what's causing this and how to overcome it?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm guessing you're not actually root? Root is always able to stop or even kill a service.


----------



## balanga (Jul 31, 2017)

`whoami` tells me I'm root.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 31, 2017)

Where is that service running I wonder? Is it possible that you somehow picked up a service from either the host or the jail?


----------



## balanga (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm running svnserve in a FreeNAS jail... Maybe I could restart the jail...


----------



## balanga (Jul 31, 2017)

`kill`ing the PID worked.


----------

